# Dateisymbole selbst machen?!



## Gaea (29. Juni 2005)

Mich würds interessieren, welches Programm ich benötige um Symbole (zB. für meine Ordner) selbst zu gestalten. Denn das sind ja immer .exe Dateien.
Benütze win xp prof
gibts da irgendeinen tool, oder kann ich da ganz einfach jpegs nehmen oder gifs?
Programme die mir zur Verfügung stehen:

FlashMX
PhotoshopCS
CorelDRAW 12

Oder benötige ich dafür einen eigenen Tool?
Falls ja bitte einen Link geben.
Danke und GreeZ, ga


----------



## Ellie (29. Juni 2005)

Moin Gaea,

man kann *.ico aus Corel Draw direkt exportieren.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## kle-ben (29. Juni 2005)

Hier ein sehr einfaches Tool für icons.
Aufbau wie paint:
http://download.freenet.de/archiv_z/z-icon_tool_5012.html


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juni 2005)

Tja, es ist doch schon interessant, wie oft die Schnellsuche hier genutzt wird ***LOL***

Klick da mal drauf und nicht wundern, denn dieses Thema ist absolut das Selbe:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials208761.html

Als Programm empfehle ich dir IconXP. Folge dem Link junger Padawan:

http://www.aha-soft.com

cu thecamillo


----------



## Gaea (29. Juni 2005)

Habe die SuFu probiert aber nichts gefunden! Anscheinend nach dem falschen gesucht...


----------

